# Qauker Parrot breeders?



## smartallick (May 13, 2012)

Hello everybody - I have come to this site because I am looking to take on a Quaker parrot in about 2 months time, the only problem being i am struggling to find any breeders, any suggestions? Ideally im looking for the blue colour variation and ideally im looking for a breeder as close to york as can be (North Yorkshire region). I would like a hand reared, just fully weaned baby. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Give Becks Bird Barn >>> Parrot Toys, Parrot Cages, Baby Birds, Pet Supplies, Reptile Supplies an email / phonecall, they will have plenty of hand reared blue and green Quakers available in the next 6-8 weeks.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Best get some Ear defenders then ..................... they never Shut up !:lol2:


----------



## smartallick (May 13, 2012)

I would actually like to ask about that if you could elaborate as I am still researching (My mind is not yet dead set on a Quaker) and this is the one issue I cant seem to find a clear direction on. How often are they ear splittingly loud? I can handle constant chatter, chirping, whistling and a few flock calls a day but iv heard conflicting stories about how often they make serious racket and a lot of people saying it is down to the birds personality. Is it more than likely il get a painfully loud personality than just loud (if you understand what I mean - another way of putting it, are most Quakers really noisy and its the odd few who aren't?)? It will be an only bird and a companion bird if that would make any difference? And I will be providing a pretty regular routine for it too if that would again make any difference? Again thanks in advance for any help. And thanks to Nelson for the link, looks like a gem.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

If you let her know that neil sent you in her direction, i will let her to know to give you a good deal.

my OH is getting a quaker off her in coupla of months, they arent that loud, if they are in big groups they can be, but every other experience ive had with them has been good, they can chat alot. but they dont normally squawk too much.

Neil


----------



## smartallick (May 13, 2012)

Thank you ever so much. I have sent an email using the form on the website but no reply as of yet (not exactly been long to be fair). Would it be better to email? If so is there an actual email address to use as opposed to the form on the website?


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

I will pm you the details


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

parrotlets are the way forward! AKA celestial, or pacific parrotlets, there are a few other sub species.

they are (apparently) unable to scream, just chirping and chattering away, and they're SO tiny.

have a peek on youtube and see what you think. Iwanted a quaker, but now have two little p'lets.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

I went and visited beck at beck's bird barn yesterday. There is a picture of one if the tubs full of Quakers  these are the older ones, they have some that are a week or 2 younger


----------

